# Car insurance



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi,

I have a MAZDA 5 (please go to mazda.com or mazda.ca). I was planning to ship it over from Canada to UAE (the price is good) and my car is almost new only 17K Km.

I checked the MAZDA UAE site and I could not find the Mazda 5. I think the car is not available there.

a) Can anyone confirm if Mazda 5 is there in UAE ?

b) How about insurance ? Is it very expensive ?

c) Can you refer me to an insurance company ? I would like to ask those type of questions.

The Mazda 5 parts are pretty much the same compared with Mazda 3

If you have any suggestions, please let me know and Thanks in Advance,


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Cars are quite reasonable out here. There are lots of choices and some very good offers. Why don't you consider just buying one when you get here rather than go through the complications of shipping your car over. 

The Mazda dealers in Dubai are Galadari Automobiles. You could try getting in touch with them directly to see if they offer any kind of assistance:
Mazda - Galadari Automobiles Locations Map


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I have seen mazda 5's here so I know there are a few here. 

Have you visited the uae before? Would be a terrible thing to have it shipped, get here, dislike it, and six months later want to move home. But if you have been here, going to stay for a few years and then will ditch it when returning home, bring it along. Mazda 5s are GREAT cars and so cute


----------



## mike.darx (Jun 15, 2010)

hi , if u can sell ur car at a good price in ur country thats better than u ship it here and use it,if u buy from UAE it will be GULF SPECF (wich is the best) and plus warranty from dealer and spare parts ,all that at reasonable price .


----------



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

mike.darx said:


> hi , if u can sell ur car at a good price in ur country thats better than u ship it here and use it,if u buy from UAE it will be GULF SPECF (wich is the best) and plus warranty from dealer and spare parts ,all that at reasonable price .


 
Reselling cars In Canada is simply a pain. My car is two years old and if I sell it here I will have a net loss of 2K and to ship it over is 1K. I read a post from someone else here who actually imported and the price was good.

Yeah I agree it is a hassle to ship it over ..all the paper work and stuff. Will do though if I cannot resell for a reasonable price until my departure.

Thanks Pamela I will try to get a hold with one of those dealers you mentioned.

JynxGirl, nope. I have not visited UAE yet but I am going to stay there for at least1 year or 2. Yeah, I totally agree with you that I might not like it after all, that's why I am getting a "leave" from work. 

How about insurance folks ? Are there any websites where I can get a quote? or ask questions through customer service ?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

As well as the shipping it will also cost you 5% of the cars value in import tax. I agree with Mike get shot of it and the money that you lose in Canada you will save with the cheaper prices here.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I think the car has to be Gulf specs in order to register it, but I could be wrong.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

try these guys for insurance AXA Gulf - For Individuals
dont go thru an agent, deal with them directly when u get here though.
i have seen plenty non-gulf spec'ed cars just in the past week - since I been car shopping.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Rahulma said:


> Reselling cars In Canada is simply a pain. My car is two years old and if I sell it here I will have a net loss of 2K and to ship it over is 1K. I read a post from someone else here who actually imported and the price was good.
> 
> Yeah I agree it is a hassle to ship it over ..all the paper work and stuff. Will do though if I cannot resell for a reasonable price until my departure.
> 
> ...


Hey Rahulma - I never considered moving my car over but after reading your post, I thought I should consider it. I know what you mean by selling your car in Canada and I bought my car when the boom was here in Calgary and now if I sell it, I'll lose roughly 8k. 

This is off-topic but would you be able to provide names of the shipping companies you are chatting with about this? Have you looked in to any agents who do all the paperwork/shipping for you for a fee? Any information/website you have looked at would be helpful.

BTW - I have a 06 bmw 325 - hope it doesn't cost an arm and a leg to get it serviced there if I do bring it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rahulma (Jun 23, 2010)

w_man said:


> Hey Rahulma - I never considered moving my car over but after reading your post, I thought I should consider it. I know what you mean by selling your car in Canada and I bought my car when the boom was here in Calgary and now if I sell it, I'll lose roughly 8k.
> 
> This is off-topic but would you be able to provide names of the shipping companies you are chatting with about this? Have you looked in to any agents who do all the paperwork/shipping for you for a fee? Any information/website you have looked at would be helpful.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I saw a post recently with someone from US using this company wcshipping.com (check the website). They are in US and you will have to find a way to deliver the car there in CA. The price is pretty good. I know it's tough and a hassle to deliver there. I sent some emails to some companies located in Canada, but I did not get a response back yet. Once I know I will send you a private message.

Also, there are import duties and you gotta get your deed cleared if you have your car financed

In regards to having your car serviced there, I would definitely try to get a hold of BMW UAE. You can Try BMW Canada and they will put you in touch with BMW UAE

A second thought:

Some people said that it is actually cheaper to buy in UAE. How cheap I don't know. 

if you sell your BMW and take the hit in Canada maybe in UAE you can buy the same 2006 for less or break even (would be perfect I know) ? We would need to know the market to draw a conclusion.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

try this to get an idea on prices: Drive Arabia - Car Prices & Specs - New & Used Cars - UAE (Dubai, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah), Saudi, Oman, Qatar, Bahrain, Kuwait


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

paisleypark said:


> try these guys for insurance AXA Gulf - For Individuals
> dont go thru an agent, deal with them directly when u get here though.
> i have seen plenty non-gulf spec'ed cars just in the past week - since I been car shopping.


1. I just tried to get an online quote. The difference was about 40 dhs compared to what I paid through a broker for the same insurance (the broker I used has an office next to the RTA/Tasjeel office where registration of cars is done in Al Barsha). Moreover, I couldn't get an online insurance as my license is less than one year old and I am from a non-elite country. Anyways, the point I am trying to make is that brokers are not necessarily that evil

2. For prices - There is a supplement magazine from Gulf News every friday/saturday called Wheels which has pretty accurate price listings. Also, there are quite a few offers right now in dealerships. Once you have the price of the new car you can work your way backwards for the ideal price after applying 20%-25% depreciation per annum

3. Gulf specs - presumably Canadian cars may not be the best for the desert heat (cooling system, radiators etc may have a different design). Having said that, I am sure you can drive them around here but just be aware that you might face problems.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

If you are thinking of importing you should speak to your local BMW dealer to understand what will need changed to deal with the heat here. I am no expert but i`d imagine in Calgary its more important to have a winter pack spec although it may be something simple like new thermostats. I brought my bike here but never even considered bringing the car, you will just lose a whole lot more here when you try to sell or trade it in as it isn`t Gulf Spec and besides your car will take a while to ship so you will end up hiring a car meantime anyway.


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

Rahulma said:


> Reselling cars In Canada is simply a pain. My car is two years old and if I sell it here I will have a net loss of 2K and to ship it over is 1K. I read a post from someone else here who actually imported and the price was good.
> 
> Yeah I agree it is a hassle to ship it over ..all the paper work and stuff. Will do though if I cannot resell for a reasonable price until my departure.
> 
> ...


Each to his own. And i think if you do decide to ship it you should check the other threads here about it. There are plenty. Good luck with that part.

With regards to insurance you can get an online quote from AXA website. I found it is the best and cheaper than many. YOu just insert all the info and you get an immediate quote online. When i insured my car I didnt even have to go into their office. It was all done online. over the phone and emails and fax.


----------

